# The aussie dollar



## Paramnesia (Oct 14, 2008)

Am I the only one rejoicing that its gone back up to 71 cents?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When i heard that on the news I ran out and told my mum, she looked at me like some crazy make-up/shopping addict lol.

Lets just cross our finger and it'll make it back up to 80 cents... maybe even 90 cents. I need to order so much from the US.


----------



## acu (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I hope it goes all the way back up.

I'm now on exchange in Canada, and I need to go to the States for travelling & shopping!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL I nearly did a little victory dance when I heard >_< I've been hoping and praying that it would go back up quickly and it has!! Keep on rising, pleeeeease keep on rising. 

I have shopping to do.


----------



## redambition (Oct 15, 2008)

yes, i hope it gets back up as well.

it's causing me much pain and chaos at work with it's constant tanking, rallying then tanking again!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, definately need it to go up.... just in time for those holiday palettes please!

The state of the AU dollar is really making me sick at the moment! On the upside, it has curbed my spending in the clearance bin


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh I agree with you all. I can't believe these days I'm glued to the tv when the finance report is on lol.... I have no idea about stocks and that stuff but I'm just desperate to see how the dollar is going.
Or I'll use ask.com currency converter lol.

I desperately need a new foundation, concealer and blush so if the dollar goes over 80 cents I'll get them.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 16, 2008)

so sad when i left for the US is was around 80 and when i came home it was 67. I wont be buying much makeup for awhile, I need to pay rent!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 17, 2008)

My boyfriend was so confused with my sudden interest in finances, lol. When I explained it was all to do with makeup he told me to get a life. lol.


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_My boyfriend was so confused with my sudden interest in finances, lol. When I explained it was all to do with makeup he told me to get a life. lol._

 
HAHAHA 

I'm just being a tight ass, i have the money just would rather save more money lol


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 19, 2008)

Come on Aussie dollar.... You can do it lol....


MOMMA NEEDS HER MAC.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

i hate you economy.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol.

Our dollar is only at US62 cents as of this morning. NZ Fails.


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh that must be tough.... come on Oceania.... we can do it


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 23, 2008)

From the finance report last night, we won't be seeing the dollar so good (90c +) for a least a year... It has taken 3 years (or something like that) to get that high from last time it hit the 90's... Sorry guys...


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 23, 2008)

NOOOOO lies lol...... Stupid finance peoples lol. Looks like i might as well buy F&B next time I go to chapel street.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont believe those finance people. right before the dollar sunk they were saying it would be dollar for dollar by christmas.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm so annoyed I've only just started buying stuff from the US now when the dollar is like 63-67cents! Totally jibbed, I wish I'd started earlier.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard on the news that Aussie dollar might go below 60 cents. Well, that's my excuse for buying stuff now, before it gets even lower


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol yeah I'm gunna cut down my spending, i need a foundation which i'll get when i go to MAC pro and i wanna get a couple e/s pans.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 29, 2008)

I really want to try one of the Armani foundations but at this point I dont really know if i can justify the price.
I aksed my mum "Is $86 too much for a foundation?" and she looked like she almost had a heartattack.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I really want to try one of the Armani foundations but at this point I dont really know if i can justify the price.
I aksed my mum "Is $86 too much for a foundation?" and she looked like she almost had a heartattack._

 
Is $86 foundation from US site or Australian store?
I know..  I bought a 2nd hand (used once) Makeup Forever HD foundation from MUA and paid US$42, which turned out to be AUS$75!  My brain is still at when Aussie dollar was 90 cents.  Thought US$42 would be around $60 max doh..


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

Australian store. They sell the Armani range at some DJ's. And at my local one its gigantic which makes it hard not to buy anything.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Australian store. They sell the Armani range at some DJ's. And at my local one its gigantic which makes it hard not to buy anything._

 
Oh in that case, it is an expensive foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe you could ask if you could try it first or get a sample?


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah definitely try a same first. That's a lot of money, I thought spending $60 on F&B was bad enough lol


----------

